# Mojo ducks



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking for a new Mojo duck theres a super and a baby anyone use either of these trying to decide which is best ?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Take it from a guide who has used both for years.

Get the Super Lucky Duck. It will be spinning way longer than any mojo, and will spin three hours longer per charge than a mojo.

If you do get the Mojo, stay away from the new one with collapsable wing. The wing is worthless and will be broken in a month.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

If you are using one for water, I would put my money on a Mallard Master. Two seconds on, two seconds off and the wings kick the water up.

For field use, I would use the Lucky Duck.


----------



## jacob (Sep 5, 2009)

Mojo has them with a timer too. We hunt over anywhere from 1 up to 10 mojo's depending on the birds in the area. Most of which have a remote. I also have a hover 2000 12volt that I run off a car battery because the charger died. It is a Flambeau Enticer body. A few of my friends have the baby Mojo's and they are ok, but the wings are not very durable. I would go with the regular Mojo with a remote. Check out the Vortex machines also. They work good when there are a ton of birds in the area.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've gotten mine all transitioned over the the Edge Super Lucky Ducks. Their wings are easily the best in the industry. If the other products out there had balanced wings that wouldn't get warped and rattle themselves apart, then they'd probably be about equal.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...t=Google&cm_pla=edge duck decoy&cm_ite=netcon


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks so much just ordered the mallard master pro


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad I read this, I was about to order a Super Mojo.


----------



## lrsdmeade1 (Sep 4, 2009)

My mojo plays a conga line tune while its out in the swamp. Its also very sporadic. Theres nothing like wading out setting it up and when you get back to the blind it has stopped spinning. Ive had to forcibly stop several of my buddies from blasting mine.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

I purchased two of the mallard master pro decoys last season. I thought they worked great even though they are not to be used with rechargeable batteries. We had one day that a nice day turned frigid and both decoys froze up. One quit working and the other worked till the end of the season and when I went to put it in storage, it had quit working. I sent the first one in to the company for repair in April with a check. The check has been cashed, but I have not got the decoy back. Several phone calls made, never one returned and talking to a person a couple of times, all I get is that they will get it to me before duck season. … Thinking of sending the second one back to Macks for an exchange.


----------

